# Server 2008 for the Neophyte (Noob)



## Stisfa (Nov 13, 2009)

Couple of quick questions, which are probably verbatim for the rest of the users here, especially since I didn't find anything from Searching the forums...

1) Domain Controller Administrator is actually separate from the Administrator on the physical server itself, correct? This would be called the Local Administrator, right?

2) If I installed software from the Domain Controller Administrator, would it apply to all Local users on the C: drive? I believe this would be achieved by turning off UAC, right?

3) I have way more questions but I'll leave this third one for addressing the neophyte's dilemma: What books/websites/resources would you recommend for learning Server 2008? Something that will speak in analogies, illustrations and simple language would be preferred.

I saw the list of books here at http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc546526.aspx but these mostly seem to be for those that are already strongly familiar with the OS. What I'm looking for is the type of material that will take me from a clumsy techy to an intelligent end user, if not a system admin.

Thanks in advance to the system admins who have been in these shoes


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

1. Domain Controllers do not have local user accounts. The domain admin is different then the other servers/computers admin account

2. It depends on how the software works. You may need to give the user's permissions to the program. There is no standard. UAC doesn't usually stop users from running installed apps, mainly system changes. Either way UAC is terrible and IMO should be disabled in group policy throughout the domain. 

3. Any book from Microsoft Press should do.


----------

